# Morewood bikes.



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

got the cold-call call today...

anyone have, you used to have, just bought one, feedback?

*Thanks for chatting with me today about Morewood for 2009. Attached are the product spec sheets and pricing. Check out www.morewoodbikes.com for more info and please give us a call with any questions and/or if you are interested in becoming an Official Morewood Dealer.

We look forward to hearing from you soon!*


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

they are good bikes


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

awesome bikes and an awesome company to deal with
richard will help you with anything possible


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Definately pretty friggin awesome bikes. As far as single pivot's go, these are the cat's pajamas.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

I love my Shova LT and I'm pretty bummed that they are not making them no more.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

From a dealer standpoint, I would imagine they'd be pretty ideal as far as customer service and other issues. Plus, they're really popular.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> I love my Shova LT . . .


X2, and I'll buy another Morewood when I look again for a replacement.

toby


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

The bikes are amazing, and the CS could not be better.

They had my bike frame welded, painted then shipped to the US(NC) then here to California all in about 2 weeks!


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Amazing customer service, solid designs and solid frames. I love my Izimu and will hopefully be buying a Makulu in 2010.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the dreaded single pivot...just my opinion no flaming intended


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the dreaded single pivot...just my opinion no flaming intended


If you can give me 7 or 8 solid reasons why? then I might agree but until then:

Single Pivots > or = Multi

1. Generally lighter and stiffer
2. Less bearings
3. Easier and better tuning options
4. Simple Shock access 
5. More linear shock path
6. Lower leverage ratio
7. Plush as F*ck

The list goes on.......


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Personal preference.

My old bike, an Orange 5, was awesome, and i loved it for well over a year, but when i got my Intense SS, i realised what 'plush' meant. No brake-stuttering through bumpy sections, rock gardens were a different story.

There are also down sides, slightly more flex, more bearings to maintain.

You points above do not really marry up with the arguement though;
3; depends on the sus system, not whether its SP of Mutli-pivot.
4; is just irrelevent, again, depends on system. My shock on my SS is right there, and higher than the Orange so easier to access int he saddle.
5; More often than not SP are linear, but then many Multi-pivot systems are too, depends on ssytem.
6; is not true! My SS has a lower leverage ratio than my Orange 5 was.
7; is subjective, and i find my SS much plusher.

Then there are many benefits to MP's and i won't start to argue them, because it means jack ****. Gee Atherton rides a SP, Sam Hill rode a MP, Steve Peat rode a SP now rides VPP, they've all won many cups/champs. Its all about the rider!!


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Personal preference.
> 
> My old bike, an Orange 5, was awesome, and i loved it for well over a year, but when i got my Intense SS, i realised what 'plush' meant. No brake-stuttering through bumpy sections, rock gardens were a different story.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess im mainly talking about Morewoods. But I also agree with this:



Orange-Goblin said:


> Then there are many benefits to MP's and i won't start to argue them, because it means jack ****. Gee Atherton rides a SP, Sam Hill rode a MP, Steve Peat rode a SP now rides VPP, they've all won many cups/champs. Its all about the rider!!


which is why i said Greater than or = to.:thumbsup: I like both multi and single pivots, I just don't inderstand the hate towards SP


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

If you're riding your bike just about everyday through the crap weather than the ultra low maintenance of an SP like an Izimu, Shova etc. is a nice thing to have. I'd be willing to bet that I could take my Izimu, live at a resort, and ride everyday and not have to do a damn thing to it other than wash it and replace broken forks, derailleurs, pads etc. Two bid 'ole bearings to replace maybe every three years. On top of that they ride really nice too.

If I were to open a shop that could support a high end DH oriented line of bikes Morewood would be at the top of my list.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Morewood seems to be this year's Transition in terms of MTB "hot brand to be seen supporting". 

If that sounds like a slam its definitely not what I mean... both companies have an excellent image and seem to be making all they're customers supper happy with a good product to boot.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Seriously? I would have never thought that with all of the hype over the new Turners old Turners and the stalwart DW/VPP/Multilink fans who are ready to beat up everybody who says anything negative about them. You want to feel plush? Ride a friggin BMW racelink or a Dark Cycles Scarab. Both high SPs with a real rearward axle path and plusher than plush. Heavy I'll admit but puh-lush.

There are so many really good bikes out there and so many fanboy **** that hardly ride arguing about them over the internet that it kills my stoke.

The OP asked if he should carry Morewoods. The simple answer is why not? They're solid, low maintenance and backed by a great group.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Morewood bikes...*

...will be glad to sponsor you and give you a frame at basically wholesale as long as you:

A) Are under 18
B) Can huck loading docks
C) Send them a "race resume" vis Sponsorhouse.com


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah i got a cold call from the also today. i thought about carrying them a while ago but i didn't think they wanted dealers...so we added them to our large list of companies. i'm super stoked on the makula...2900 with bos stoy if i remember right.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I doubt that is going to be the case in the future. They've been working hard to get exposure in the USA and getting a bunch of loudmouth fanboys out there ignorantly spounting how great they are isn't exactly a bad thing. Now that they're gaining popularity at a Transition like pace I think you'll start to see a more mature and experienced sponsorship base. On top of that, if they are trying to establish a dealer base it's not a good business plan to offer their frames at dealer cost to everyone that asks.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> yeah i got a cold call from the also today. i thought about carrying them a while ago but i didn't think they wanted dealers...so we added them to our large list of companies. i'm super stoked on the makula...2900 with bos stoy if i remember right.


No kiddin? Is $2900 MSRP or wholesale with the stoy? A Makulu might be more in the near future than the distant future if that is the case.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i gotta wonder what they're like for progression. transition is such an amazing company and are only going to go up from where they are now...they're new stuff is def cutting edge and will change alot of minds on what transition is with hydroforming/massively expanded line/etc. In my opinion, in 2010, they will be santa cruz type of line...They'll be here for the long haul

i think morewood's pricing is good...but seriously are going to have to have hype to sell single pivots for that much. decent pricing, but would you just want to grab a blindside and save a few hundred. i guess the BOS is something good to try and market the product. i hope they don't turn into an orange(not saying orange is bad, but haven't really redefined themselves in recent years)


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> No kiddin? Is $2900 MSRP or wholesale with the stoy? A Makulu might be more in the near future than the distant future if that is the case.


msrp...i think it's the case. on the dealer sheet it didn't have any specification of how much the shocks are, so i emailed them but i think it includes it...atleast that's what the website says


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> i gotta wonder what they're like for progression. transition is such an amazing company and are only going to go up from where they are now...they're new stuff is def cutting edge and will change alot of minds on what transition is with hydroforming/massively expanded line/etc. In my opinion, in 2010, they will be santa cruz type of line...They'll be here for the long haul
> 
> i think morewood's pricing is good...but seriously are going to have to have hype to sell single pivots for that much. decent pricing, but would you just want to grab a blindside and save a few hundred. i guess the BOS is something good to try and market the product. i hope they don't turn into an orange(not saying orange is bad, but haven't really redefined themselves in recent years)


Well, I've owned a Blindside and while it does ride well it could use some refining. The back end flexes noticeably and it's heavy. Makulu is a great step toward progression as well as they new hydroformed tubing on their new line. Who knows Banshee is coming on strong. TBC had a huge following and looks to be refining their designs. Turner has DW now. Commencal will surely gain a bigger following with their amazing (and SP) Supreme DH. It's anyone's game and we are lucky to get to take advantage of all these sick designs.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i agree on certain things...
*blindside*-we deal them and i just think the transition guys are some of the best people in the industry. i owned one this summer and with the 12mm i had no problems with flexing-for 1700 with floater it's astounding. they are fixing some stuff and it should be stiffer
*banshee*-i love their stuff, we're actually a dealer. i wish there was a def date for release on the legend...and imo a little pricy for a bike with a manitou
*commencal*-also a dealer and i own a mini-dh(i realize it's a little different than the supremes) and i seriously hated it the first few rides. it's a little flexy for me and the bb is a little low for me. i'm kinda getting used to it...but still are very expensive for a sp. btw they have a limited edition wc supreme coming out...talk about orgasmic.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Morewood definetely has some cool looking bikes going especially with that BOS suspension which until now, I had not heard of. It will be interesting to hear some reviews on the setup.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have dealt with Morewood USA for the past 3 years , and they are all awesome!!!!:thumbsup: I own Shova LT, Shova ST, and a Ndiza ST. I am hoping to add next year a 09 Izimu.I think simple is better and I have not noticed any brake jack and very little flex. I think one of best qualities of Morewood Bikes is their customer service. Richard and Gerritt at MB USA are second to none in helping out with any issues and Andre at MB South Africa can give some great feed back on all the models.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

they are sick as hell. single pivot pride.


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Calidownhiller said:


> If you can give me 7 or 8 solid reasons why? then I might agree but until then:
> 
> Single Pivots > or = Multi
> 
> ...


Actually single pivots usually have higher leverage ratio's.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the feel of the morewoods.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Speedwa said:


> Maybe your riding does not benefit from the pop and stiffness of a morewood frame. VP's are for sure better with a fist full of brake but that is only one aspect of riding and one best avoided.


way to make personal attacks like its cool.

Yah bob you suxkz0r and drink crappy beer too! 

He doesn't like the way they ride. You do. Just because somebody disagrees with you on a matter of opinion doesn't mean they're right or wrong. And it certainly doesn't call for personal attacks.

But I'll tell you what speedwa: I bet I can make it down the hill twice as slow as you and have 4x the fun! Guess that means I don't know what I like


----------



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

single pivot = hunting for smoother lines


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

kwan said:


> single pivot = hunting for smoother lines


No, not really. An 8.2" travel Izimu with a properly tuned rear shock is quite plush. It's no M3/6 or V10 I'll admit but I also like to jump and do some freeride type stuff so I welcome the more responsive rear end. Heck, I cranked up the propedal and maxed out the preload and went dirt jumping with it a few weeks ago.

nmpearson, that WC supreme DH is freakin hot!

Anyway, hey Pedal Shop, carry Morewoods!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Anyway, hey Pedal Shop, carry Morewoods!


ha --- OK, if you say so.

no but really, we dabble with several brands: mostly Santa Cruz, Kona, TBC and Marin for the freeridey/DH stuff --- as some of you already know, l'm sporting the Marin Quake 7.3. 
Of course, we can sell many other brands but it's usually a "special order" (something we would never stock on a regular basis).

On the business end, FR/DH is a pretty good repeat customer industry: people wear stuff out and break stuff more so than those roadies, casual hybrid and unincumbent riders. Even the XC people out there don't buy replacement parts all too often, just tires, tubes, maybe cables and small misc stuff. FR/DH is like the "hair cut" portion of the bike industry.

One things for sure, we're one of the few shops in the area where the people who work here work here because biking is their passion. We don't hire clock punchers.

l'm fully aware many comments made on MTBR tend to be bias _(what? did l say that out loud?)._ But when l read through some of your comments, often l pick up on things that l wouldn't normally think of.

We'll look into the Morewoods and keep ya posted.

thanks for the comments.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the dreaded single pivot...just my opinion no flaming intended


Yaaaay!

Do they have brake jack? Is the carbon fiber on the frame going to break?

Come on man I can't just handle ONE unsupported SMT factoid I need MORE!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

nmpearson said:


> i agree on certain things...
> *blindside*-we deal them and i just think the transition guys are some of the best people in the industry. i owned one this summer and with the 12mm i had no problems with flexing-for 1700 with floater it's astounding. they are fixing some stuff and it should be stiffer
> *banshee*-i love their stuff, we're actually a dealer. i wish there was a def date for release on the legend...and imo a little pricy for a bike with a manitou
> *commencal*-also a dealer and i own a mini-dh(i realize it's a little different than the supremes) and i seriously hated it the first few rides. it's a little flexy for me and the bb is a little low for me. i'm kinda getting used to it...but still are very expensive for a sp. btw they have a limited edition wc supreme coming out...talk about orgasmic.


Do you have any larger images of that bike?

Also, I see it's from BTI's site, does that mean they'll be readily available at shops that order from BTI? :eekster:


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

I think its ridiculous how people are moaning about the single pivot. Yes there are better pedalling designs and which have less brake jack but i think people are being stupid about the single pivot. I was recently at a downhill/freeride track, my mate was on a stinky deluxe and i was on a hardtail. A rough track, and i was a fair bit quicker.
Steve Peat won so many races on a single pivot, and i doubt he changed his style much when going to Santa Cruz. People also moan how the V10 is over leverged, which it is, still Minaar won this year. 

If i were to buy a bike now, it would be something simple like a single pivot on a morewood or a 4Bar like on a nicolai. The suspension design doesnt really matter much. You need a good geometry, and nicely working suspension design (regardless of what platform), a decent spec and a GOOD RIDER.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

MaxBS said:


> I think its ridiculous how people are moaning about the single pivot. Yes there are better pedalling designs and which have less brake jack but i think people are being stupid about the single pivot. I was recently at a downhill/freeride track, my mate was on a stinky deluxe and i was on a hardtail. A rough track, and i was a fair bit quicker.
> Steve Peat won so many races on a single pivot, and i doubt he changed his style much when going to Santa Cruz. People also moan how the V10 is over leverged, which it is, still Minaar won this year.
> 
> If i were to buy a bike now, it would be something simple like a single pivot on a morewood or a 4Bar like on a nicolai. The suspension design doesnt really matter much. You need a good geometry, and nicely working suspension design (regardless of what platform), a decent spec and a GOOD RIDER.


AMEN Brother!

I good friend of mine just sold his Yeti 303 because it was too much maintenance. He stated that he would happily give up some of the handling characteristics of the complicated suspension designs for the low maintenance of a SP frame. Heck I just decided this morning to pop the bearing covers and seals off my pivot to grease the bearings. The damn things looked brand new and my frame is an '07. Greased em up and re-assembled everything. It took about 7 minutes and I won't have to worry about it for at least a year (of hard and frequent riding).


----------



## Dhracer3 (Jan 24, 2008)

Howdy everybody..!
Geritt here from Morewood Bikes.
Just some quick thoughts on this thread..
We realize that Sponsorhouse has become a Myspace almost we have quickly moved away from that site and maybe out of 20 sponsorship requests we accept maybe 1 for a grass roots.
The New Makulu has had a lot of hype about it with a 2.3:1 leverage ratio. We will have this bike spec'd with a Cane Creek DB that we have custom tuned to this bike and not the BOS shock as the Europeans have. The bike is surprisingly light and the frame is only 0.5lbs heavier than our Izimu. Weight is easy 39lbs full build Race setup is 37lbs. New Izimu is 38lbs premium build and 36lbs Pro build.
With suspension technology catching up finally you can ride single pivots and still be able to hammer huge rock gardens like MP designs.

If you have any questions give us a call!


----------



## DH Rules (Nov 24, 2005)

nmpearson said:


> i think morewood's pricing is good...but seriously are going to have to have hype to sell single pivots for that much. decent pricing, but would you just want to grab a blindside and save a few hundred. i guess the BOS is something good to try and market the product. i hope they don't turn into an orange(not saying orange is bad, but haven't really redefined themselves in recent years)


Morewood have been operational in the USA for about 4 years and their race successes have been phenomenal with 2 DH national champions in '07 and '08, a Norba 4X champion, a Junior X National Champ, a Canada Cup winner, a Collegiate National Champ....the list goes on. It seems that everyone who gets on a Morewood steps up their game. I'm not sure of Transition's race credentials, but Morewood puts its money where its mouth is on the race course.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Dhracer3 said:


> Howdy everybody..!
> Geritt here from Morewood Bikes.
> Just some quick thoughts on this thread..
> We realize that Sponsorhouse has become a Myspace almost we have quickly moved away from that site and maybe out of 20 sponsorship requests we accept maybe 1 for a grass roots.
> ...


I have a question. What's the MSRP on the Makulu?


----------



## DH Rules (Nov 24, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> I love my Shova LT and I'm pretty bummed that they are not making them no more.


All is not lost...the Shova LT has been replaced by the Zuza :thumbsup:


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Im in this boat too...

Morewood
-shova
-mbuzi
-zuza

Santa Cruz 
-heckler

Banshee
-Rune 
-Wildcard

Pls pls pls help :thumbsup: me to choose one. I know its sort of thread chacking but all the Morewood guys are here


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Punkeyboozter said:


> I know its sort of thread chacking but all the Morewood guys are here


If by "chacking" you mean "jacking" I don't think you don't have to worry about it when going necro on a seven month old thread.


----------



## dancorley (Feb 16, 2008)

*G to G w/the SP*

:thumbsup: 
I've ridden 7 DH bikes and two 4X bikes in the last 2 years and this last winter I bought an Izimu for the DH and a Ndiza for the DS/4X and honestly couldn't be happier! Yes I notice some brake jack/squat when I get sceered on the super steap and get too grabby and stop rolling, but I use that as my reminder to sack up and ride, not brake so much. High speed fun, really light considering my mid level build (39.5 lbs), and for me at 5'10.5" the short is really a perfect size to move around in the cockpit. My pre-ride bolt check is a fraction of the time on any of the FSR or VPP/free bikes I've ridden, and I would have to say, the customer support has been outstanding. Richard called me from his cell phone while he was on a personal family road trip to answer some basic questions, and Gerrit has been very helpful every time I've talked to him as well. Can't make all the people happy all the time, blah, blah, blah....but bottom line, my Morewood(s) makes me happy every time I get on it! Oh, yaa, the Ndiza is a berm burning machine!
Dan
Team Kozos
Mountain States Cup
:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the dreaded single pivot...just my opinion no flaming intended


Well were not really talking about Morewood's designs here, more or less the company.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

dancorley said:


> :thumbsup:
> I've ridden 7 DH bikes and two 4X bikes in the last 2 years and this last winter I bought an Izimu for the DH and a Ndiza for the DS/4X and honestly couldn't be happier! Yes I notice some brake jack/squat when I get sceered on the super steap and get too grabby and stop rolling, but I use that as my reminder to sack up and ride, not brake so much. High speed fun, really light considering my mid level build (39.5 lbs), and for me at 5'10.5" the short is really a perfect size to move around in the cockpit. My pre-ride bolt check is a fraction of the time on any of the FSR or VPP/free bikes I've ridden, and I would have to say, the customer support has been outstanding. Richard called me from his cell phone while he was on a personal family road trip to answer some basic questions, and Gerrit has been very helpful every time I've talked to him as well. Can't make all the people happy all the time, blah, blah, blah....but bottom line, my Morewood(s) makes me happy every time I get on it! Oh, yaa, the Ndiza is a berm burning machine!
> Dan
> Team Kozos
> ...


are you using the 5.0 coil with the Ndiza/>?


----------



## dancorley (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ndiza shock*

I had a CCDB on there, but switched out to a Monarch 5.2 for the pedalling platform ability. It is nice to be able to firm it up for smooth courses or leave the gate open for rougher (Sol Vista!) tracks. And the weight savings was nice as well. And again, Gerrit helped me sort that out a couple months back.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Mind sharing pics of your build/s Im sure every one here would like to see it.


----------



## dancorley (Feb 16, 2008)

*Right on...*

Will do, in the next day or two. Just finishing up a 72 hr shift at work, will be home in the a.m. and if I've got any gumption left in me, will upload a few...course might have to go riding so that would be easy now wouldn't it, eh? Bullocks, feeling right tip top now, just thinking about me Morewood...(just finished watching "Snatch") LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i love my izimu. iv gone through 1 frame per season and i finally landed on morewood and sticking with it for a while ( even though its a 2006! )
light, flickable, and fast. i think im around 43 pounds. i dont have the lightest components on it, no cash/ no job/ graduated college on saturday


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

any one has any input on the Shova?


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

themarsvolta55 said:


> i love my izimu. iv gone through 1 frame per season and i finally landed on morewood and sticking with it for a while ( even though its a 2006! )
> light, flickable, and fast. i think im around 43 pounds. i dont have the lightest components on it, no cash/ no job/ graduated college on saturday
> nothing wrong with an 06 model by the look of things


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Punkeyboozter said:


> any one has any input on the Shova?


there you go, mine is an '05 and built like a tank, I was thinking about replacing it for a new Shova LT but they are not made anymore. It is on it's 3rd season of hard riding at Highland and no issues at all, still going strong. I just got me a Supreme VIP DH so the Shova is my dedicated FR bike, as it is now it sits at 38-39 lbs.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

i think the shova lt was replaced by the mbuzi, might be a little too much bike for me but it sure does look awsome.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Punkeyboozter said:


> i think the shova lt was replaced by the mbuzi, might be a little too much bike for me but it sure does look awsome.


I'm pretty sure Morewood isn't making any 7" bikes this year.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

lalocotequinta said:


> I'm pretty sure Morewood isn't making any 7" bikes this year.


I only need something with around 5.5 inches of travel


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Bigger pic. Sorry about the mud, but it does get used often.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

nothing wrong with an 06 model by the look of things[/QUOTE]

you got that right!:thumbsup:

im thinking of stripping the paint and clear-coating the bare-aluminum to show off them sexy tig welds


----------

